# Happy Mother's Day  to all Mom's....Have a wonderful day....



## peppermint (May 12, 2018)

May 13 is Mother's Day, this year...My son was born on May 13....He will be 52 years old tomorrow....(we were married young):love_heart:

I wish every Mom out there a Blessed Mother's Day....Let the kids, husband or any other person you are with to take you to a Restaurant or
cook a dinner you enjoy....


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2018)

I called my mother today.  She is a youthful 94, and I am her baby....


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I called my mother today.  She is a youthful 94, and I am her baby....


Awwww, so sweet!


----------



## Kadee (May 12, 2018)

It’s mother’s day in Australia today as well,


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I called my mother today.  She is a youthful 94, and I am her baby....


WOW! WOW! That is really amazing. 94!!! 
Happy Mother’s Day to her. 
Thats so sweet!


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Happy Mother’s Day to all of you loving Mothers! 
You make the world go round.You have the most important role ever!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2018)




----------



## terry123 (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mothers Day to all mothers today!


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2018)

*Happy Mothers Day!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 13, 2018)

Happy mother's day to my wife's 97 year old mother..
.


----------



## twinkles (May 13, 2018)

Happy mothers day to everybody


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2018)

Here in the UK Mothers' day is in march...but Happy Mothers' day to all my friends on SF....


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2018)

*For the moms who have left us


*<b>


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2018)

As one grandmother said today, "It's a lot easier being a grandmother!" The world will spend 23 billion dollars of flowers for this holiday. Money well spent.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2018)

Thank you. My son and DIL took me out for brunch and gave me 2 hanging baskets of petunias. It was really nice!


----------



## peppermint (May 14, 2018)

Thank you for replying...I had a great day with the family....


----------

